# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Как настроить D-Link роутеромИ

## pavel-rimsky

Хочу понять основные принципы настроек Adsl модемов. Есть ли где-нибудь пошаговое руководство с объяснениями по настройкам модемов-маршрутизаторамиИ

----------


## Groov-Jet

на сайте вашего провайдера точно есть, можно начать изучение оттуда=)

----------


## [Dm1triy]

Что за модель устройства?

----------


## [Dm1triy]

http://www.dlink.ru/technical/expl_domolink.php Там огромный перечень устройств, настройка, документация к ним, можно выбрать определенного провайдера и посмотреть настройки под него.

----------

